
Netflix tests varying play speeds – and filmmakers are not happy about it - paradoxos
https://twitter.com/JuddApatow/status/1188867694474350592
======
paradoxos
I don't see the point of the filmmakers. Nobody will criticize them for a bad
film if they don't watch the movie in the intended play speed. Or am I wrong?

------
m-p-3
> Leave them as they were intended to be seen.

This kind of feature is present in many other devices and services, like our
DVD/Blu-Ray Players, YouTube, etc

Who the hell cares if someone watches a movie on slow-mo or slightly faster?
Netflix is merely offering the option, they're not forcing the audience to do
anything and it will definitely not be playing slower or faster by default.

Judd Apatow sounds entitled.

------
phillipseamore
I'm dismayed that none of the filmmakers see this as the accessibility issue
it is. Being able to play at slower speeds can help people with various
disabilities. I'd liken this to them being against subtitles.

------
BrockSamson
Hang on, haven't broadcast TV channels been doing this for years? Pretty sure
all those Saturday reruns are played faster to fit in more ads

~~~
m-p-3
Broadcast TVs are using this to cram more ads in the same timeslot as you
said, which is IMO somewhat unethical, as it alters the experience for
everyone.

In Netflix's case, they're merely adding the _option_ to do it, they have
absolutely no plan of speeding up or slowing down the content by default.

It's as if Judd Apatow didn't read the article he's referring to.

------
Zekio
I just wish they would fix skipping around in a show or movie, but higher
speed playback would make me have to skip less in shows

